
Ask HN: How do I become an advisor to a startup? - trysomechai
I have a passion for healthcare technology, and product development. I would love to slowly enter into the space. Here are some areas I would love to contribute into:<p>- Minimizing the reliance on monolithic insurance<p>- EHR &#x2F; EMR Analytics<p>- Minimize the gap of knowledge between consumer and insurance by increasing medical transparency<p>- Making doctors&#x27; lives more efficient.<p>How can I work with founders &#x2F; find startups and become an advisor? This is one idea I had to enter the space. CMV if I am thinking in the wrong direction.
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
How do you become an advisor in field XYZ?

Simple answer - become a domain expert in the topic by Blogging, Contributing
to Open source Projects and .... ah hell, just do a HN search
([https://hn.algolia.com/?q=PG](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=PG)) and wade
through the treasure trove of info. Not to say that he is an all knowing god
or anything but once you have worked your way through something like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2012339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2012339)
you will have a greater understanding of the question you have asked. Personal
opinion only.

~~~
trysomechai
Sometimes, I do think PG is an all knowing God :)

Awesome advice here, thank you.

------
jiveturkey
become an investor

~~~
trysomechai
Dang, I am missing about 5-10 million dollars in the bank!

